# First pier trip



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Native Pensacolian and kayak fisherman. Weather isn't exactly cooperating for me and my rig so am gonna be at the pier looking for my first Cobia. Man in the brown suit has eluded me for a long time. Look forward to meeting all you folks tomorrow, be there bright and early! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You and 5,000 others.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Tell em to come on and play in the rain tomorrow lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

